# Looking to adopt a cockapoo



## zan23rd (Nov 27, 2013)

Looking to adopt a cockapoo in need between 8 months old and 2 years. I only work part time at weekends when hubs is home so the dog wont be left for long periods. I don't want to buy from a breeder, I want to offer a home to a dog in need. I own my own home with a fully enclosed garden. Can offer a forever loving home with plenty of walks play and affection. Please pm me if you hear of a dog in need. Thanks.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

can't be of any help, but i think it's brilliant you're looking to adopt an older pup! i hear of so many people getting this mix as 8 week old puppies and then as they mature they are 100% what the breeder said they'd be- so end up in shelters... great thing with older dogs is thet you know Exactly what you are adopting!

best of luck! i'd love to see pics and hear about your new pup when you find him/her! so welcome to petforums! Xx


----------



## leicesterlad (Feb 9, 2012)

I've just posted on another thread, but in case you didn't see it you might want to have a look at the Cockapoo Club of GB. They have rehomed a number of cockapoos this year.
www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoo-rescue-rehoming--respite-care.html


----------



## zan23rd (Nov 27, 2013)

I've looked on their but can't find a dog in need, or they haven't got back to me. Thanks though. x


----------



## leicesterlad (Feb 9, 2012)

Thankfully there are only a few cockapoos needing rehoming, but keep looking on the club's forum and you'll see them crop up from time to time. There are usually many families wanting to on each dog so a decision is made on the best, likely match rather than on a first-come-first-served basis.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There's a lovely looking young cockapoo on the Many Tears website

Jessica - MTAR


----------

